# There here :)



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

After the IFA championship this past weekend and not doing very well my confidence was down in the dumps so i decided to go check my winter trout spots to see if there holding yet....and they are! Landed my 2 biggest trout at 26.50" and 27" and my biggest flounder at 26.25" so get out there and go get them! Go to www.doalures.com and get you some shrimp the 382, 409, and 425 have been the most productive colors for me as of latley, they have some great deals and WILL get you better results I guarantee that or i will pay you the money back personally!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!

That's IMPRESSIVE!!!

Jim


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*fish*

Nice looking fish great job


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, very nice fish man! And a slab of a flounder! What body of water if u don't mind me asking??


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Escambia bay there are tons of different spots target areas that have pot holes and or high/low areas grass/sandy areas espcially areas that have really shallow areas far off the bank work them slow and low and you will find fish!

Chase


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn!!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good info, most of my winter spots are pretty far north, but I certainly appreciate the tips! would love to find some spots in Escambia bay tho, that's closer to me anyway. I guess I'll have to get out there and start lookin:notworthy:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

North is good, i have a few big boy spots that will heat up in the dead of winter! work east to west sun to your back you can usally find spot better when the sun is at its highest! Good luck and maybe i will see you on the water!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome catches!!!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Aight, will do! I fish most sat mornings till around 11, well have to fish sometime if your available


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome catches. Better be careful about the guarantee - some of us aren't very good fishermen regardless of the lure we use.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

now THATS a slam to be proud of, especially that flounder, what a pig!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice fish bro! Is your phone broke or something? 

Are there any of these out there for me to catch?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah my phone went swimming due to a crazy redfish and yeah they were stacked up pretty good the other day. I dought i will fished 5 days strait lol fished my whole vacation, but the bigger fishys are showing up in groves so its just getting good!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Got a call from a friend the other day - he said he hooked a trout on almost every single cast in Bayou Grande just inside the mouth (in a kayak) and everywhere north of the boat launch/bridge. No big fish, 12-18", but said he basically got bored with it after a few hours and called it a good day. Caught them on flies, mirrolures, topwaters, trolling yozuris.... basically it was a rare event. Fished from noon til 5 or so. Had one huge blowup on a topwater that didn't connect. He released them all. No redfish caught.


----------

